# Hyatt opinions and experiences wanted



## Panina (Jan 21, 2016)

Need your opinions and experiences. 

I am considering purchasing a Hyatt resale.  I prefer traveling in Florida during weeks 3,4, 44,45 but more preferably 3, 4

For those of you that own in Florida, can you let me know where, when and what you like and don't like. 

Have any of you had success trading into Florida within the Hyatt system during these weeks if you owned in different states?

Are you happy with Hyatt ?

Advice on price point I should be aiming for if purchasing depending on area. 

Do you have any addition advice?


----------



## Lingber (Jan 22, 2016)

I am a Hyatt owner in Florida. The general rule of thumb is to buy when and where you want to go so that if you don't get a trade or availability changes over the years you still have something you like. That said, I find it pretty easy to trade within the Hyatt system with the exception of some Prime Ski weeks. If you are open to any of their Florida properties you can usually get into Winward Point, Beach House and Coconut Plantation at almost anytime in the fall. And for January, if you plan in advance, you should find one available. I have had the most luck at 6 months out from the week I want when reserved units go into CUP.

 For more on how the system works, the properties, improvements, price history etc.  visit Kal's site. http://www.bywindkal.com/

We love Coconut Plantation. It is a beautiful property. We aslo frequently switch points into II. Hyatt has great trading power and our points take us to some great places. One piece of advice is to purchase the highest point week you can find. The maintenance fees are the same and the more points, the farther you go either with an internal trade or within II.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 22, 2016)

We have had good luck trading into Florida for the winter with the exception of Sunset Harbor. That one is doable but more difficult. For price point , I would say around $8,000 or slightly less for 2,000 points. I think for 1880 points we paid 6,500. There are better deals out there but we had Hyatt buy back one of our deals that was quite good so we tried to be careful. It wastes a lot of time to have to redo the whole process. Good luck!


----------



## Jimzigg (Jan 22, 2016)

*hyatt purchase*

Having same questions as OP.  Really want to stay at SH - sunset harbor key west most weeks (like ev other yr), but thinking about buying elsewhere and trying to trade into SH.  For instance I can buy coconut plantation or hyatt beach house much cheaper than SH with similar MF of 1200-1400. But I get that in order to reserve sunset harbor, the owners there get first dibs and everyone else fights for leftovers.  If it is nearly impossible to trade into sunset harbor, then I may have to re-think buying elsewhere.  I can go shoulder season like week of april 24 when points drop if availability to trade is good.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2016)

Jimzigg said:


> Having same questions as OP. Really want to stay at SH - sunset harbor key west most weeks (like ev other yr), but thinking about buying elsewhere and trying to trade into SH. For instance I can buy coconut plantation or hyatt beach house much cheaper than SH with similar MF of 1200-1400. But I get that in order to reserve sunset harbor, the owners there get first dibs and everyone else fights for leftovers. If it is nearly impossible to trade into sunset harbor, then I may have to re-think buying elsewhere. I can go shoulder season like week of april 24 when points drop if availability to trade is good.



First off, the ONLY time SH owners get any advantage over HRC members is when they reserve THE UNIT/WEEK THEY OWN.  Otherwise, first-come first-served.

 I would strongly recommend that you purchase the SH unit/week you desire for a stay.  That way you are assured of getting your reservation confirmed.  If you are using "cheaper points", you just need to plan ahead and get on the request list.  That even applies to SH owners who want to stay at an alternate SH week or even an alternate SH unit than what they own.

 Hyatt time share hucksters frequently use the notion to buy a cheap unit elsewhere and stay at Sunset Harbor.  Frankly, that is correct but there is no guarantee of getting in. You still have to go thru the request list.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Hyatt Rule of Thumb - What Kal Said*

Assuming you are new to the Hyatt system, the first thing you need to do is listen to what Kal said.  There are a lot of timeshare owners give more  advice than they know.  The Hyatt system can be very confusing ( a good thing if you study hard and know more than other owners)

In this thread Kal said if you want a vacation at SH, then buy what you want.  SH is definitely hard to reserve with points.  Ski weeks are much harder to reserve with points.

Beach House and Windward Pointe are very easy to get in to when you plan 6 months ahead.  Coconut Plantation has been pretty easy as has Pinon Point.  I have wait listed Aspen and the park Hyatt for Ski weeks and I never seem to get in.  I have seen Breckenridge ski weeks or partial weeks available.

You should start by reading Kal's pages on the Hyatt system :  http://bywindkal.com/

One thing to consider about trading into Hyatt from another system:  Owners do not deposit Hyatt weeks to II to do a trade.  Owners use points, only 1,300 Hyatt points to exchange for a platinum 2BR outside of Hyatt in II.  The only Hyatt weeks available in II for exchange is what Hyatt chooses to put in.  I do not think you will find very many high demand Hyatt weeks in II.

I am curious at what Price Hyatt exercised ROFR.  There have been posts here that Hyatt was not doing that.


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm currently at Sunset Harbor for 17 days starting on Jan 28th.  I have heard from many HRC owners that it's getting more difficult to get in during the 2000 & 2200 point weeks.  Not as difficult in the 1880 or lower point weeks.

 There is only one unit that has the living room and kitchen totally remodeled...#421B.  Fortunately that's the one we're in for two consecutive weeks.  So there is progress and they plan on completing all the other 40 units in Sept 2016 during the annual maintenance period.


----------



## TUG98 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Hyatt Key West experience*

They Hyatt system is very confusing but the service people on the Hyatt help desk are great. I was easily able to trade into Carmel, Kaanapoli and Sunset Harbor with my Key West Windward property.  They key is trading out at least more that 6 months out and having some flexibility. If Colorado (That is where I live) you will have a problem during ski season regardless, but try shoulder season and summer. Colorado in the Summer with high in the 70s  is better than 5 degrees below zero. I really enjoy staying at all 4 Colorado properties. 

I am a happy owner of Hyatt Residences 

The snow is the best  April so try booking then when most of the resorts are closed except A Basin and Loveland.


----------



## TUG98 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Hyatt Key West experience*

They Hyatt system is very confusing but the service people on the Hyatt help desk are great. I was easily able to trade into Carmel, Kaanapoli and Sunset Harbor with my Key West Windward property.  They key is trading out at least more that 6 months out and having some flexibility. If Colorado (That is where I live) you will have a problem during ski season regardless, but try shoulder season and summer. Colorado in the Summer with high in the 70s  is better than 5 degrees below zero. I really enjoy staying at all 4 Colorado properties. 

I am a happy owner of Hyatt Residences 

The snow is the best  April so try booking then when most of the resorts are closed except A Basin and Loveland.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 12, 2016)

I own Week 13 at Sunset Harbor, 1880 points.  Last year Week 13 was a prime spring break week. When we were taking the van back to the airport, I was the only owner.  Everyone else owned at other Hyatt resorts and said they traded into Sunset Harbor most years without any problems.

  My Hyatt is the one timeshare I own that I will deposit in Interval also.  It trades very well and we can usually get 3 weeks from the 1880 points.  I love Hyatt because of the fixed week and fixed unit.  We are never disappointed about location or not being able to get our chosen week.


----------

